# My Shop   Keep your Head Down!



## rake60 (Jul 8, 2007)

Not much head room in my basement hobby shop.





It's cramped, dim, and dirty.  
My favorite place to be!   :wink:


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a garage thats more of an old shack but its a place for me to tinker and fix things. Its a work in progress, im sure you guy know how that works..

I have a minimum of tools at home. A bench grinder to sharpen tools, A drillpress and the smithy 1220 3 in one.


----------



## wareagle (Jul 9, 2007)

tattoomike68, we have all started somewhere.  I remember my first power tool was a 1/4 drill motor.  Mater of fact, I still have it.  It never was really good for anything, but it was the first.  The road from then to now is mearly a faint memory, but I have (at least in my opinion) a well equiped shop.  Mill, lathe, welder, bandsaw, grinders, air compressor, and many other things are in the inventory.  

rake60, watch your head!  Keep those aspirin handy!

It has taken many years to get here, but everything is valued because it was earned, even the chicom stuff.  Honestly, those tools out there would mean a lot less if they were just "handed" to me.  All of this to say, be proud of your shop and what you have in it.  There are many others that have much less!

Oh yeah, I have never had a shop that had a rug in it !  :wink:


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the rug!  
One in my shop might limit the times my wife is asking that age old 
question....

"Why is the LIVING ROOM carpet so sparkly AGAIN?!?!?" :evil:


----------



## rake60 (Aug 12, 2007)

OK here's a picture I'd forgotten I had. 




I really need a higher ceiling! 
Especially when the wife comes to the bottom of the steps and yells
*"HEY!"* 
to get my attention.


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 12, 2007)

The house I grew up in was built by a man that was about 5'4''. everyone in my family was/is over 6' . A lot of head smacking done in the basement


----------



## GeorgeGreek (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi rake,

you are far too lucky. For the last 30 years I had only 2 tables in the kitchen and an unhappy wife (not that she is happy now that I have retired in my room).
The only good thing at that era was that I didn't have to oil anything since when cooking, a thin oil film was covering the whole room regardless of the efforts of a high power air duct...

Happy all you,

George


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 24, 2007)

my basement is the same way does the name quasimoto ring a bell ?? I have gotten used to dodging the pipes and ducts. A buddy of mine is 6 ft plus the only way he could stand up straight is between the floor joist. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 18, 2014)

Now that I'm one away from an empty nester, I have taken over the rooms I finished downstairs.  A step up from my old dungeon of a shop where I still have my woodworking bench.


----------

